# Reseteador de brother hl 2130



## fabio1 (May 24, 2012)

hola a todos queria compartir este video que encontre en internet,por que es seguro que a varios no va a pasar porque como esta impresora laser estaban de oferta seguro que varios la compramos.
Este video explica como resetear el toner cuando la impresora nos dice toner vacio,y no es logico por imprimimos pocas hojas con el,Esta el video en ingles pero se entiendo,saludos y espero comentarios sobre el video o la solucion que ustedes eligieron


----------



## fabio1 (May 26, 2012)

hola sigo compartiendo video de reseteo de impresora,este se trata de una impresora samsung





Espero su comentario,y suban video de otros metodos de reseteo de otras impresoras para compartir en el foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 26, 2012)

justo yo tengo una brother hl-2130 y la resetee de esta manera,resulta que no me funciono lo del video,pero si lo ise de esta manera
con la impresora encendida
sin el cartucho,con la tapa abierta ,con un palito le toque el suich derecho ,simulando la tapa cerrada,
con la otra mano toque tres veces la palanquita de reseteo y listo ,, acepto el cartucho sin cambiar los engranajes de reseteo
tengo un documento de como remanufacturar el cartucho thoner de la hl2130 ,lo voy a subir,esta en castellano


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2012)

acá esta el documento con las instrucciones de como recargar cartuchos tn-410 de inicio ,el que viene sin el engranaje de reinicio,con instrucciones de como colocar el engranaje famoso que permite el reinicio del contador


----------



## fabio1 (May 27, 2012)

Gracia por el aporte,sigan subiendo informacion sobre reseteo de impresora,Cualquier informacion viene bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

www.bairesinsumos.com.ar   en ese lugar venden el thoner para la hl-2130

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores  esta en la lista de proveedores argentinos
en la pagina no figura que venden el thoner,pero de echo yo compre alli ,no tenian potes chicos, pero me traje uno de kilo


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 7, 2012)

para recargar el cartucho de la samsung ml1610


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> www.bairesinsumos.com.ar   en ese lugar venden el thoner para la hl-2130
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores  esta en la lista de proveedores argentinos
> en la pagina no figura que venden el thoner,pero de echo yo compre alli ,no tenian potes chicos, pero me traje uno de kilo



 si el otro dia le encargue 4 potes de toner a baireinsumo,y me salio 80 pesos los torne y el embalaje 25,y el envio aca a mendoza $50.todavia mas barato que un tonerne original y recien e utilizado 1 pote que imprimi una resma . 
Espero que se amine a recargarlo ustede mismo se van a ahorra un monton de plata
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2012)

si yo fui personalmente ,,mejor pájaro en mano , el kilo lo pague como 300 pesos o 350 ?? por hay andaba.
el chabon me dijo que también tiene  los engranajes del cartucho,
en cuanto al ahorro (calculo que me ahorre como mil mangos) porque cada carga sale 135 pesos , con un kilo cargo 10 recargas (100gramos cada una) si ,se ahorra mucho


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 8, 2012)

que impresora puedo comprar, que sea laser B/N, y que no tenga dramas con el toner???
es para imprimir facturas y pcbs
hay información sobre reseteo, pero es alterando el fimware....eso "no me guta" o me equivoco?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2012)

la brother hl 2130 ,es la mas económica del mercado


----------



## fabio1 (Ago 8, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> que impresora puedo comprar, que sea laser B/N, y que no tenga dramas con el toner???
> es para imprimir facturas y pcbs
> hay información sobre reseteo, pero es alterando el fimware....eso "no me guta" o me equivoco?



la bhother hl2130 es la mas barata y con mejor rendimiento,y el torne se consigue como si nada,anda bien para el pcb, y el reseteo lo tenes de 2 forma con engranaje y con fimware lo dos resulta.Te la recomiendo por experiencia saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 8, 2012)

gracias compañeros!!!, apenas la compre les comento....


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 17, 2013)

es viejo el tema lo se.
el punto es que el cartucho de inicio de mi brother HL-2130 me duro mas de un año, recién rellene el toner, le caben como 200g de tones al deposito de inicio XD.  

Imprime bien texto y esas cosas pero le falta mas toner en los pcb's no se si tengan algún tip o una recomendación sobre alguna marca especifica de toner para que salgan mejor las impresiones de PCB's?. 

Cabe mencionar que para que salga una capa gruesa tengo que imprimir 2 veces el pcb, es un poco molesto puesto que no siempre se imprime exactamente en el mismo lugar :S

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> es viejo el tema lo se.. . . .



¿ Limpiaste el rodillo de carga ?, es un cilindro de goma con eje metálico que carga eléctricamente al cilindro (Tambor).
Si lo limpiaste, eso afecta la densidad de la imagen, hay que esperar que se ensucie un poco con el mismo uso para que mejore la imagen impresa.

Un cilindro con mucho uso produce impresiones mas débiles.

El toner que sale de la tolva se dosifica mediante una lámina metálica muy fina que crea una película de toner sobre el rodillo magnético ¿ La limpiaste ?

Yo no me preocuparía demasiado, casi con seguridad con el propio uso la impresión irá mejorando.


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 17, 2013)

gracias fogo, 
es la primera recarga, pense en limpiar todo eso, pero "segun yo pmismo me dije... es la primera recarga...."  jaja, si no mejora limpiare la navaja y esas cosas XD

Muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 20, 2013)

bueno, al final me regalaron una hp p1006!!! a caballo regalado....
encontre este video de como recargar cartucho hp p1006





el cartucho lleva un chip , se consigue en mexico a $20 mexicanos, (2 dolares), rinde para 1500 copias

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-435934095-chip-para-hp-p1005-p1006-p1505-m1522n-p1102-m1217nfw-mf-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> . . . el cartucho lleva un chip , se consigue en mexico a $20 mexicanos, (2 dolares), rinde para 1500 copias . . .




Antes de comprar/colocar el "Chip nuevo", probá el cartucho con el Chip viejo.
Hay modelos de HP en los que el chip indica "Sin Tóner", pero *NO* se inhabilita la máquina, simplemente aparece el cartel en la impresora y/o PC, pero sigue imprimiendo.


----------

